# Hi all, wiring my franken 9N



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

I did not take photos of wiring when removed on old 1940 9N that has 3 wire generator 6V front mount distributor, cut out , relay, battery, Ammeter, resistor, starter without coil on it just wire to start button and a start switch also lights.
Just rebuilt most of it in 3 yrs going on 4 yrs. due to 100 % disabled veteran 24 yrs. service.
So, can someone tell me where the wiring goes point to point on this . See , the new wiring harness does not match my old one and are different colors SEE PHOTOS
Can anyone help me do this wiring correctly and how to polarize the generator to work. ?
Thanx


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi
I have a couple questions: on top link , do I need one with 3 4 or 5 holes and what are those holes for , mine has only 3 holes.
Secondly, I read where a guy uses the right on the left too, says it is better to adjust implements like a brush hog.
 LEVELING BOX LIFT LINK do they have a left and right ?


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Ford 8N that has had wiring issues; this site was extremely useful, see: http://www.myfordtractors.com/index.shtml


----------



## Vince8n (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello new to the forum! 
I have a Ford 8n tractor converted over to 12v with front mount distributor . I went threw the tractor and replaced the coil, distributor and the cap. And it fires right up fine until about half throttle then it will start backfiring and missing and such. But it I put the battery charge on the battery while the tractor is running and turn the charger on to 40 amps the tractor suddenly runs like a top and doesn’t miss a beat. Shut the charger off and it suddenly goes back to misfiring. Battery I have in it seems good never have to boost it. I’m stumped!!


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi,
I got a wiring diagram from a member to wire my Franken 9N , can someone confirm this to be the correct connections? see photo, he removed cutout but I had both cutout and regulator wired initially before removing wiring.?


----------

